# Watermelon Question



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I planted Crimson Watermelon seeds in my garden the 1st week of July and was wondering when they are they ready to be picked (tell tell signs). Ive heard thump them, look at the stem, etc.. But not for sure on right timing. Any watermelon conasuers out there (sp)? Thanks for any feedback.

PS A couple of them are as big, if not bigger than a basketball


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd take the ripest looking one, and cut it. Then you can judge the rest from there. Just my .02


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i believe they smell ripe when ready


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

curly thing close to the where the vine and melon connect will turn completely brown


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

*Brown Tendril*



Lucky Wave said:


> curly thing close to the where the vine and melon connect will turn completely brown


This is the same way I was able to tell when mine were ready -- the tendril closest to the where the melon hooks onto the vine turns brown. My only problem is I can't find any variety of melons that are super sweet anymore. They're kind of sweet but not what I remember from when I was a kid. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Watermelon*

The curly cue is brown and the spot on the bottom yellow. C2


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Lucky Wave said:


> curly thing close to the where the vine and melon connect will turn completely brown


 This is correct, and it takes about 80 days to mature. So it might be about the first of sept are so...... I have some that I let over ripen, I planted them back in May....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ibtsoom said:


> . My only problem is I can't find any variety of melons that are super sweet anymore. They're kind of sweet but not what I remember from when I was a kid. Anyone have any suggestions?


I can vouch for the 'Moon & Stars', they are excellent!!!









Jenny Hybrid

Queen Hybrid

Moon & Stars

Crunch Hybrid


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I have a great patch of Moon and Stars, growing now. Try the Moon and Stars Yellow flesh its said to be even sweeter. I also grew a patch of fordhood hybrids, they were great. Get a free catalog from http://rareseeds.com/ . They have a GREAT variety of veggy's some that are very rare. And they have every melon you can think of. 
I grew some Purple Russian tomato's. Pick them, put them in the frige, and eat them just like a plums, they are delicious...


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Ibtsoom said:


> My only problem is I can't find any variety of melons that are super sweet anymore. They're kind of sweet but not what I remember from when I was a kid. Anyone have any suggestions?


When I was in the Army at Fort Wolters (Mineral Wells, TX), I bought some acreage that had previously been pasture land. I gathered up every cow paddy on my ten acres and a lot from the land adjacent to mine and tilled them into about a 100 X 50 ft. garden. Took me a solid week of gathering them every day after I got off duty and I wheel-barrowed load after load into that garden plot. It was piled 2 feet high when I started tilling. Don't know if it was a coincidence, or the varieties I planted, or the cow paddies, but that was the best garden I ever grew and the water melons and cantelopes were the sweetest I ever tasted. The many times I've grown melons since then, I've done pretty well and had some that were danged good, but I've never matched those I grew in that garden. So, if you have access to a good pasture, it might be worth your time to put a few pick-up loads of cow paddies into your melon patch.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet I can find some!! I live out in the sticks. Thanks guys for all the help!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

don't water to much and have well drained soil.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Too Tall said:


> don't water to much and have well drained soil.


Mix in some sand if you don't have sandy soil.


----------

